# MockingBird Drive Haunt 2013



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

This is only the beginning


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on getting a Nester since you can't seem to find these anywhere now.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some nice stuff going on there!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Good job so far! I love all the pumpkins. And the figure in the swing is great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Clearly you decorate more than your neighbors do

I like the fencing you put around your display.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awwww....I want a Nester!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Cemetary done (well most of it)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

See my galleries for more pics!









A few of my haunt, still in Progess


----------



## crazy xmas (Oct 12, 2013)

Just took cool awesome setup!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Gear looking yard. Love that large Pumpkin dude. He looks a bit angry with you though.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Still a lot more to come!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*Mockingbird Drive Haunt 2013 vid*






Finally, I vid I am proud off! Please watch!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You put a lot of time into your haunt, plenty to see! Like the butcher shop and grill scene! Nice work!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry about the inclimate weather. Looks like you still had plenty of eyecandy for the TOTers. Hopefully you'll be able to do your trail next year.


----------

